# Shout Out to The Cool Chicks of TAM



## bandit.45

I personally want to identify and thank a few of the female posters on this site who I admire for their wisdom and honesty, and from whom I have learned much over the years. 

You other guys feel free to list yours and why.


*Turnera
alte Dame
Moxy
Blossom Leigh
jpr
Krismimo
*

There are many more I will add as they come to mind! :smile2:


----------



## Julius Beastcavern

Happy As A Clam :toast:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Dolly Stanford
Lyris 
Maricha 
Mavash 
Happy as a Clam
Angel Pixie 

Several others...


----------



## tech-novelist

@lifeistooshort
@turnera
@sixty-eight
@happy as a clam
@SimplyAmorous
@TeddieG 
@3Xnocharm


----------



## Julius Beastcavern

Forgot Turnera


----------



## FalconKing

I honestly forget that Happy as a clam is a woman. She does such a good job of calling out a lot of female hypocrisy on these forums. And always tries to see things from both sides.


----------



## Ol'Pal

@sixty-eight and @3Xnocharm


Thanks Ladies!


----------



## FalconKing

SimplyAmorous


----------



## BetrayedDad

In addition to those names I agree with, I'd like to add:
@SimplyAmorous @intheory @kristin2349


----------



## happy as a clam

FalconKing said:


> I honestly forget that Happy as a clam is a woman. She does such a good job of calling out a lot of female hypocrisy on these forums. And always tries to see things from both sides.


Aw shucks... I am humbled (is there a "blush" emoticon??). And I can assure you, I am most definitely a woman .

Some of my faves:

@3Xnocharm
@heartsbeating
@Openminded
@Roselyn
@lucy999 
@turnera


----------



## lucy999

happy as a clam said:


> Some of my faves:
> 
> @lucy999


----------



## GusPolinski

Way too many to list! I'll try, though...

@Satya
@SecondTime'Round
@Nomorebeans

...and, of course, many of those already named here!

@coffee4me and @mablenc also come to mind, along w/ a few others whose names I can't recall (sorry!) at the moment.

More as they occur to me!

ETA:

@EI 
@the2ofus
@mineforever


----------



## Fozzy

If I start listing them, I'll inevitably leave someone off that deserves to be on the list.

But I'll take a shot anyway.

FaithfulWife
SimplyAmorous
Heartsbeating
Nobodyspecial
Always_Alone
Kristen
Anon Pink
In Theory
Mavash (thanks WOM for reminding me about her--I wish she'd come back)
Getting It
Sixty Eight


I could keep typing, but I really need to get back to work


----------



## richie33

AnonPink, how can she not be on people list already.
Fozzy you beat me to it.


----------



## EllisRedding

I would like to add Bruce ... I mean Caitlyn ... I mean .... f it I am confused now...


----------



## 3Xnocharm

happy as a clam said:


> Aw shucks... I am humbled (is there a "blush" emoticon??). And I can assure you, I am most definitely a woman .
> 
> Some of my faves:
> 
> @3Xnocharm
> @heartsbeating
> @Openminded
> @Roselyn
> @lucy999
> @turnera


Aw, thanks! You know our minds are one in the same! :grin2:


----------



## bandit.45

*CantMove
Tears 
E1*


----------



## Marduk

Dammit @Personal I was making pretty much the same list.

So, ya.


----------



## GusPolinski

It's a good list, and there are a few names there that I feel especially badly about failing to mention earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky

@turnera - was very helpful in my rekindling of things with my wife.
@Pluto2 - what the hell was your retarded WH thinking?
@blossomleigh - miss her. She hasn't been around much.
@anonpink - Sees relationship dynamics like a chess champion.
@always_alone - Compelling discussions.
@SimplyAmorous - When she posts, it is always well thought out and thorough.
@GettingIt - Well, because she is GI. The one and only.
@TeddieG - Same situation as Pluto2. Sometimes I just have to scratch my head at the audacity of waywards...
@EI - Love her story.
@jld - Last and certainly not least. JLD is one of my favorite people on here, even if we periodically disagree and fight like cats and dogs. She knew exactly what my wife was going to do, and why, back when I wasn't certain we were going to make it.

Y'all rock.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

*KRe: Shout Out to The Cool Chicks of TAM*

*@SimplyAmorous
@Jellybeans
@jld
@Dollystanford
@Satya 
@pidge70

All simply great leading ladies of TAM!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I sincerely appreciate all who have mentioned me here....

There are times I get to "over-thinking" - that I don't belong here.. I need to leave this forum.. I am too old fashioned, I don't fit in....I was told once I was like Tinker Bell spreading fairy dust ... how does one respond to that...

So it gives me a :smile2: to see that some think I have some cool things to say !









@jld is my friend... she is a wonderful lady.. we don't have to always agree.. one thing I KNOW, which makes her very cool...an asset here is.. her intentions are heart felt.. she really cares! 
@heartsbeating & @RoseAglow - always posts with depth & understanding...
@intheory - where are you?.. You have HEART... I've always enjoyed your posts...you bring up some of the hard things to say but you do it in such a graceful way -where I think others would trip over themselves... never a harsh word....
@Satya ..I almost ALWAYS resonate with your posts.. you stand out!

...a few that come to my mind off the cuff..


----------



## TeddieG

@SimplyAmorous, please don't leave. I loved the hell out of the posts you put on the thread about getting older (peacem started that one, and that's why she's on my list of the stars of TAM). 

@farsidejunky, thanks. You're one of my fave posters! And I do find that @Pluto2 and I have lots in common, and am happy to be found in company with her (as well as all of you). One of the first new friends I made here, one of the first PM's I received. She rocks. 

@Satya
@RoseAglow
@pidge70

And for calling it like it is:
@turnera
@intheory
@Maricha75

I haven't been here long so I don't know as many of the veterans as you all have listed, but I am grateful to have found this place and all of you.

@EllisRedding, I'm getting used to your new avatar! LOL!


----------



## EllisRedding

TeddieG said:


> @EllisRedding, I'm getting used to your new avatar! LOL!


Haha, I finally found an avatar where I didn't get threatened with a ban for using lol. Might be time to shake things up a little >


----------



## Satya

I usually hide from shout-out posts, but I wanted to say thanks to those that gave mention. I think everyone's contributions are valuable, some people resonate with us more than others due to their experience. I couldn't do my list complete justice but I think Personal's list is a darn sight better than I could attempt to muster. I certainly wouldn't want to leave anyone out and I'm fairly sure that I unintentionally would.

I see contributions from either new posters or less known posters (or they are posts from "older" accounts that just don't post as frequently). I try to make it a point to just like what I like, regardless of who authored it. Sometimes I appreciate a post that aligns with my thoughts on the matter and sometimes I appreciate the exact opposite of what I believe.

So, a shout out and thanks to all of you that contribute and put your time and effort into helping to grow the community.


----------



## Lila

Someone who hasn't been mentioned but who I admire is @EleGirl. She's methodical in her approach to giving advice and she rarely frazzles. I always try to learn from her.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yay I like these so much more then the gender bashing threads 
@SimplyAmorous. Terrific lady I wish I could clone, one of the best posters on the board male or female my opinion

Other great ladies I have loved hearing from:
@frusdil @turnera @happy as a clam @3Xnocharm @EnjoliWoman @intheory @Satya @Jellybeans - where did she ever go? @Pluto2 @FrenchFry @pidge70

All awesome Ladies


----------



## richie33

Hope1964 was very helpful but I haven't seen her in awhile.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern

Ah  @SimplyAmorous

Her posts are a work of art


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I'm so flattered to have gotten a few shout outs! After the hell I have been through in my past relationships, it feels good that maybe those experiences can be of help to others. I appreciate my fellow TAM'ers!


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Anon Pink wrote one reply to my original post that really blew me away. Helped me greatly.

I am grateful for all the women of TAM, even the ones I don't agree with! By them being willing to express their opinions and feelings, I have gotten a little glimmer of what my wife may be thinking/feeling.

By having some of these things in mind, I have been able to start many informative conversations with my wife.

THANK YOU LADIES!!! 

ps - I can't start a list as I'd hate to miss anyone.


----------



## TeddieG

EllisRedding said:


> Haha, I finally found an avatar where I didn't get threatened with a ban for using lol. Might be time to shake things up a little >


YOU CHANGED IT AGAIN!! From Santa Claus to Bob and his happy trees and now Lionel Richie! 

LOL!


----------



## EllisRedding

TeddieG said:


> YOU CHANGED IT AGAIN!! From Santa Claus to Bob and his happy trees and now Lionel Richie!
> 
> LOL!


Hello, is it me you're looking for?


----------



## anchorwatch

I always try to let them know who they are, with a like. 

If I wrote them down I'd miss one for sure.


----------



## frusdil

Wolf1974 said:


> Yay I like these so much more then the gender bashing threads
> 
> @SimplyAmorous. Terrific lady I wish I could clone, one of the best posters on the board male or female my opinion
> 
> Other great ladies I have loved hearing from:
> 
> @frusdil
> @turnera
> @happy as a clam
> @3Xnocharm
> @EnjoliWoman
> @intheory
> @Satya
> @Jellybeans - where did she ever go?
> @Pluto2
> @FrenchFry
> @pidge70
> 
> All awesome Ladies


Aw thanks mate 

I'm so chuffed to have had a couple of mentions. I love TAM and I love to help people, so nice to be appreciated


----------



## FalconKing

Wolf1974(not a woman!) and Enjoli, glad to see you guys still post here.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> ps - I can't start a list as I'd hate to miss anyone.


This is my sentiment. I am very greatful to all of the men and women who have given me advice when I sought it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Hello, is it me you're looking for?


THAT was hilarious.


----------



## Ikaika

I agree with many already mentioned, so I just wanted to mention a couple others:

@LovesHerMan @LadyFrog

I had the privilege of actually meeting LadyFrog.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## larry.gray

She's no longer around the forum, but one I haven't seen mentioned yet is That_Girl.


----------



## TBT

Though this is definitely not all,here are a few that come to mind...
@OldGirl... We go way back. A true friend indeed,no matter what. Genuine,one of a kind.
@Unique Username... Perseverance... this lady battles hard. Plus she likes the Blues.
@Awakening2012... hurt,but found the strength in herself. 
@Maricha75... she's getting softer with age!  Just kidding! 
@SimplyAmorous... I love everything her,her husband and family stand for,and this place wouldn't be the same without her.
@coffee4me... "You,who are on the road must have a code that you can live by."... and hers is one of the best.
@Oldrandwisr... just an all around nice and generous woman.
@SlowlyGettingWiser... saucy,kind,wise,irreverent,funny and honest... in no particular order! 
@angelpixie... a better person than I'll ever be... an inspiration for sure.
@heartsbeating... she always has something nice to say.
@Gaia... with all that she was going through,she brought some much needed lightness to this board.


----------



## Ikaika

TBT said:


> Though this is definitely not all,here are a few that come to mind...
> 
> 
> @OldGirl... We go way back. A true friend indeed,no matter what. Genuine,one of a kind.
> 
> 
> @Unique Username... Perseverance... this lady battles hard. Plus she likes the Blues.
> 
> 
> @Awakening2012... hurt,but found the strength in herself.
> 
> 
> @Maricha75... she's getting softer with age!  Just kidding!
> 
> 
> @SimplyAmorous... I love everything her,her husband and family stand for,and this place wouldn't be the same without her.
> 
> 
> @coffee4me... "You,who are on the road must have a code that you can live by."... and hers is one of the best.
> 
> 
> @Oldrandwisr... just an all around nice and generous woman.
> 
> 
> @SlowlyGettingWiser... saucy,kind,wise,irreverent,funny and honest... in no particular order!
> 
> 
> @angelpixie... a better person than I'll ever be... an inspiration for sure.
> 
> 
> @heartsbeating... she always has something nice to say.
> 
> 
> @Gaia... with all that she was going through,she brought some much needed lightness to this board.



Agree totally


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyAmorous

TBT said:


> @coffee4me... "You, who are on the road must have a code that you can live by."... and hers is one of the best.


 @coffee4me > This is one lady I should not have forgotten , wished she posted more so ... I feel as you TBT , definitely one that stands , very strong woman/ character... as well as empathetic, understanding to others.


----------



## joannacroc

Personal said:


> In no particular order as follows below are some of those that I think are cool. Plus apologies for those I've missed since I know there's more cool chicks here or who used to be here as well.
> 
> always_alone
> Anon Pink
> Blossom Leigh
> aine
> happy as a clam
> lifecolorful
> sapienta
> VeryHurt
> Navy3
> Curse of Millhaven
> Red Sonja
> SARAHMCD
> SecondTime'Round
> peacem
> techmom
> lifeistooshort
> NextTimeAround
> Holland
> RoseAglow
> breeze
> norajane
> Hopeful Cynic
> pidge70
> 1971
> Big Mama
> Vega
> EverythingU.RNot
> Jellybeans
> Miss Taken
> Rowan
> karole
> TheCuriousWife
> the2ofus
> EI
> Prodigal
> VixNZ
> EnjoliWoman
> staarz21
> TiggyBlue
> soccermom2three
> Catherine602
> Abc123wife
> Blondilocks
> sixty-eight
> NobodySpecial
> IMFarAboveRubies
> EleGirl
> mary35
> Lyris
> over20
> SecondTime'Round
> Pluto2
> Therealbrighteyes
> jld
> Lila
> Satya
> heartsbeating
> 3Xnocharm
> turnera
> alte Dame
> SurpriseMyself
> CatJayBird
> brooklynAnn
> MJJEAN
> frusdil
> WandaJ
> kag123
> Livvie
> GA Heart
> Homemaker_Numero_Uno
> FrenchFry
> Nynaeve
> Faithful Wife
> lucy999
> hazel55
> joannacroc
> Catherine602
> Starstarfish
> Created2Write
> Cosmos
> SlowlyGoingCrazy
> kristin2349
> heartsbeating
> turnera
> intheory
> lucy999
> Maricha75
> Getting It


Aw shucks. Thanks, man. I don't always know/look at the gender of the poster.


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> THAT was hilarious.


Little disappointed that no one responded:

"Cause I wonder where you are and I wonder what you do"

Don't worry everyone, its too late now, the moment is ruined :crying: :grin2:


----------



## farsidejunky

"Are you somewhere feeling lonely?

Or is someone loving you?"

Haven't heard the song in years and somehow still know the words... lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Little disappointed that no one responded:
> 
> "Cause I wonder where you are and I wonder what you do"
> 
> Don't worry everyone, its too late now, the moment is ruined :crying: :grin2:


I wish I had thought of that, but was too busy laughing at your post!


----------



## alte Dame

Here is my shout out to bandit, one of my very favorite posters. 

You are a wonderful writer, bandit! I love your turn of phrase, as well as the sentiment behind it. I think of you as TAM's Will Rogers, although I know that this reference probably leaves most of the TAMers behind...I'm really showing my age.

(I'm also a bit envious of your take-no-prisoners approach to being banned. I want to be banned for once.  What would I have to do?)


----------



## bandit.45

alte Dame said:


> Here is my shout out to bandit, one of my very favorite posters.
> 
> You are a wonderful writer, bandit! I love your turn of phrase, as well as the sentiment behind it. I think of you as TAM's Will Rogers, although I know that this reference probably leaves most of the TAMers behind...I'm really showing my age.
> 
> (I'm also a bit envious of your take-no-prisoners approach to being banned. I want to be banned for once.  What would I have to do?)


Ah shucks.....thanks. I happen to be an admirer of WR, so that is high praise indeed. As for getting banned? No....stay the way you are. You're great as-is.


----------



## Vorlon

bandit.45 said:


> I personally want to identify and thank a few of the female posters on this site who I admire for their wisdom and honesty, and from whom I have learned much over the years.
> 
> You other guys feel free to list yours and why.
> 
> 
> *Turnera
> alte Dame
> Moxy
> Blossom Leigh
> jpr
> Krismimo
> *
> 
> There are many more I will add as they come to mind! :smile2:


There are so many people that give of themselves here that its hard to acknowledge everyone but this thread and the one @Faithful Wife started over in the Ladies Lounge are very thoughtful. 

Maybe its the time of year but a simple thank you is always appreciated. I know I learn a lot from the regular and sometimes not so regular posters here on TAM.


----------



## heartsbeating

Cheers for the shout-outs! There's such an array of interesting people in this world, some of whom we have the pleasure of reading here. Cool chicks and dudes, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Idyit

Bandit45, thanks for the thread start. I read a lot here but post very little. Many thanks for all of the varying opinions, approaches and information I've received from the woman of TAM. 

~ Passio


----------



## just got it 55

@Bandit45

Is my Fav Chick

55


----------



## bbdad

I don't interact with many on here, but these have always made things interesting for me:
@heartsbeating @Dollystanford @EnjoliWoman


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Just now seeing this thread Bandit. Touched and honored. For those who mentioned me, so sweet, thanks bunches.


----------



## mineforever

GusPolinski said:


> Way too many to list! I'll try, though...
> 
> @Satya
> @SecondTime'Round
> @Nomorebeans
> 
> ...and, of course, many of those already named here!
> 
> @coffee4me and @mablenc also come to mind, along w/ a few others whose names I can't recall (sorry!) at the moment.
> 
> More as they occur to me!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> @EI
> @the2ofus
> @mineforever


Thanks GusPolinski!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adelais

@EleGirl. You put so much time and thought into all your posts, and you are so kind. You don't lose your head or get an attitude (unlike me.)

I also love @Blossom Leigh @SimplyAmorous, @CynthiaDe and @jld and @turnera!

I miss @Blonde.

I know I'm missing a lot of wonderful ladies, and hope you know who you are. :smile2:


----------



## TBT

Seeing @EI posting recently I remembered her rough start on TAM. She stuck to it though,and to me hers is a much needed voice here. Plus,she jumped out of a plane,so that's really !!


----------



## EI

TBT said:


> Seeing @EI posting recently I remembered her rough start on TAM. She stuck to it though,and to me hers is a much needed voice here. Plus,she jumped out of a plane,so that's really !!



Awww thanks, TBT!  I think you were one of the very first posters in my original thread. And, if I recall correctly, your comments were pretty tame in comparison to some of the others. Now, that Bandit........ sheesh, he ripped me a new one every chance he got! 

Oh, and make that "She jumped out of a plane..... twice!" Last year, we went back. My original skydiving partner in April, 2014, was B1's sister's boyfriend. He had cancer. They married later that year. Last May, as his cancer had begun to rapidly progress, he asked if I wanted to jump again. This time, we took enough family and friends with us to fill up two planes. Once again, B1 remained safely on the ground, camera in hand, while I got to skydive with 3 of our sons, and our daughter-in-law. It was the experience of a lifetime. 

Sadly, our brother-in-law passed away last October. Today would have been his 50th birthday. I will definitely skydive again someday.

Thanks for the shout out, and for your support on TAM, and thanks for reminding me of such a great memory!


----------



## TBT

EI said:


> Awww thanks, TBT!  I think you were one of the very first posters in my original thread. And, if I recall correctly, your comments were pretty tame in comparison to some of the others. Now, that Bandit........ sheesh, he ripped me a new one every chance he got!
> 
> Oh, and make that "She jumped out of a plane..... twice!" Last year, we went back. My original skydiving partner in April, 2014, was B1's sister's boyfriend. He had cancer. They married later that year. Last May, as his cancer had begun to rapidly progress, he asked if I wanted to jump again. This time, we took enough family and friends with us to fill up two planes. Once again, B1 remained safely on the ground, camera in hand, while I got to skydive with 3 of our sons, and our daughter-in-law. It was the experience of a lifetime.
> 
> Sadly, our brother-in-law passed away last October. Today would have been his 50th birthday. I will definitely skydive again someday.
> 
> Thanks for the shout out, and for your support on TAM, and thanks for reminding me of such a great memory!


You're welcome and you're more than deserving of the small recognition I've made here,as is B1. I went back and looked at your first post in your thread and just look at how far you and B1 have come through the both of your efforts. Also looked at my own posts. Other than my disagreeing with MattMatt about the duration of the 'fog' lol,my biggest contribution was that I may have been the first to shorten your username to EI.  

Anyway EI,I'm sorry to hear about your brother-in-law. Coincidence I think that I posted about the skydiving on the day he would have been 50 and even moreso since I just turned 65 on the same day. Glad to hear you had the opportunity to go on the adventure one last time together with the family.


----------



## EI

TBT said:


> You're welcome and you're more than deserving of the small recognition I've made here,as is B1. I went back and looked at your first post in your thread and just look at how far you and B1 have come through the both of your efforts. Also looked at my own posts. Other than my disagreeing with MattMatt about the duration of the 'fog' lol,my biggest contribution was that I may have been the first to shorten your username to EI.
> 
> Anyway EI,I'm sorry to hear about your brother-in-law. Coincidence I think that I posted about the skydiving on the day he would have been 50 and even moreso since I just turned 65 on the same day. Glad to hear you had the opportunity to go on the adventure one last time together with the family.


Happy 65th Birthday, TBT!!! :birthday: 

Thank you for shortening my username. EI is much quicker to type, and has a far less negative connotation to it than my original username.


----------



## TBT

Thank you EI.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Fozzy said:


> If I start listing them, I'll inevitably leave someone off that deserves to be on the list.
> 
> But I'll take a shot anyway.
> 
> FaithfulWife
> SimplyAmorous
> Heartsbeating
> Nobodyspecial


Aw, you are sweet.
[/quoe]
Always_Alone
Kristen
Anon Pink
In Theory
Mavash (thanks WOM for reminding me about her--I wish she'd come back)
Getting It
Sixty Eight


I could keep typing, but I really need to get back to work [/QUOTE]


----------



## arbitrator

*And an inadvertent initial omission of @blossomLeigh on my part!

My profuse apologies for leaving you out Sweetheart!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

arbitrator said:


> *And an inadvertent initial omission of @blossomLeigh on my part!
> 
> My profuse apologies for leaving you out Sweetheart!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dawww... its ok. No worries at all. :nerd:


----------



## LosingHim

I have so many favorites I can’t begin to list them. But Blossom Leigh and Turnera probably get the biggest shout out for slapping me upside the head the most – while simultaneously knowing they do it because they genuinely CARE while they do it.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

LosingHim said:


> I have so many favorites I can’t begin to list them. But Blossom Leigh and Turnera probably get the biggest shout out for slapping me upside the head the most – while simultaneously knowing they do it because they genuinely CARE while they do it.


Awww... thanks 

LOL... I need to find a avatar that shows a pink fur lined 2 x 4 

I love Mrs. t too... she rocks!


----------



## SoulCrushed16

New to the forum, only a couple months. Very knowledgeable people though:


turnera
Losing Him
Blossom Leigh
Enjoliwoman
Bandit 45
Marduk 
GusPolinski
IMFarfromrubies
alte Dame
Satya
Thor 
Ele-girl


----------



## GusPolinski

LosingHim said:


> *I have so many favorites I can’t begin to list them.* But Blossom Leigh and Turnera probably get the biggest shout out for slapping me upside the head the most – while simultaneously knowing they do it because they genuinely CARE while they do it.


This is why I stopped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvher4life

Every lady on this forum is a big help. There's no way I would make a list, because I would undoubtedly leave some key ladies off of it.

I just want to say a big, "Thank you!", to all of them. They all make positive contributions, and help us men to understand a woman's perspective on a variety of subjects. Women are so different from men that this is most definitely a need that is lacking elsewhere.


----------

